# Cut out bees in a vacuum box (deep hive body) AND a 5-gal bucket. Need to combine.



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

Suppose you make an adaptor ( a piece of plywood with a hole in it), and then stack the deep on top of the bucket. Perhaps the bees will dig down at least a little way to rescue honey. This is just a guess, It's free, and that may correctly define its value.
Bill


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

challenger said:


> My question is can anyone offer an idea for getting the bees in the bucket out of the bucket without causing another robbing frenzy?
> ...
> Any advice to help this situation is appreciated.


Open it after dark away from any hives. Blow the bees off with a leaf blower if they don't leave on their own.


----------



## challenger (May 27, 2009)

Thanks for these ideas. 
It's Saturday AM and I'm about to go put the hive on a stand. After that I'll go deal with the bucket-O-bees. I'm just going to open the bucket and give it a minute or two to allow those bees that are motivated enough to fly away do so. Then I'll quickly, and gently as possible, rinse off the comb. The bees that are grounded by being honey soaked should get rescued. I'll remove the bucket to an enclosed area where bees can still depart but robbers won't invade. After sleeping on it I've decided to rubber band the comb with brood and the other, manageable, pieces of comb into frames. The really fat pieces of honey comb as well as the smaller pieces will be consumed by the family.
I'm so sore and tired from yesterday that I'm not motivated to make a hole in the plywood attempt as suggested. I like the idea but lack motivation. I also don't want to let this comb sit in the bucket more than a day or so due to hive beetles. I didn't see but one hive beetle BUT I would be willing to bet a grand that the comb would be sliced with them if left as is. I don't know how they do it but every time I have a situation where comb isn't patrolled or is for some reason not accessibleto the bees SHB larvae bloom like mad. 
Thanks again.


----------

